# Mücken im Miniteich - Neudomück?



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Dass bei größeren Teichen, Mücken von Libellenlarven, Fischen & Co gefressen werden, ist mir bekannt. Dennoch haben wir auch in unserem größeren Teich immer wieder Mückenlarven - die verschwinden zwar nach einiger Zeit, aber zumindest zu Saisonbeginn, tummeln sich jede Menge Mückenlarven im Teich. 

Unser Problem ist aber eher der neue Miniteich, den wir am Balkon aufstellen wollen: Zu klein für Fische, wird im Winter ausgelassen und die Pflanzen im Keller überwintert. Da finden sich natürlich kaum Fressfeinde von Mücken ein. Oder?

Wir wollen den Miniteich zur Hälfte mit "lebendigem" Wasser aus dem größeren Teich füllen. Aber wir befürchten, dass es trotzdem jede Menge Mückenlarven geben wird. 

In einem Gartenforum wurde für derartige Miniteiche "Neudomück Stechmückenfrei" empfohlen. Auf der Website von Neudorff findet sich folgende Information zu dem Produkt: 



> Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis (3.000 AA-Einheiten pro mg)
> biologisches Präparat zur Bekämpfung von Stechmücken-Larven in Regenfässern, Gartenteichen und anderen Gewässern
> ohne schädliche Auswirkungen auf Menschen, Wildtiere, Nutzinsekten, Fische u.a. Organismen
> 
> ...



Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit Neudomück gemacht. Wir fürchten, es könnte sich doch auch auf andere Wasserlebewesen oder die Pflanzen auswirken.

Was meint Ihr?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo me,

ich habe so etwas noch nicht ausprobiert.
Allerdings weiß ich was Bt-Mais ist und auf welchen Wirkungsmechanismus Bt-Präparate bauen.

In einem richtigen Gartenteich hat soetwas absolut nichts verloren... 
Da du ja trotzdem einen "lebendigen" Miniteich haben möchtest würde ich Dir eher abraten!
Das Bt-Toxin wirkt nicht ganz so selektiv wie es die Beschreibung von Neudorff erhoffen läßt.
Für Regentonnen und Pfützen mag soetwas gerade noch gehen, obwohl man ja das Regenwasser auch im Garten verteilt...  

Hier noch etwas zum Lesen. 
http://members.aol.com/nabuwob3/mueck.htm


----------

